

MIT inFORM ShapeShifting Project – 2.5D Interactive Morphing Table - africanos23
http://www.hardwarepal.com/inform-shapeshifting-project-2-5d-interactive-morphing-table/

======
TheLegace
I really like the concept of seeing 2 variable math functions in 2.5D. I
wonder if these things could have better resolution(more linkages) they can
really help interactive and MOOC based education platforms in a not to distant
future.

I'd like to see a professor make a class all around the world live or pre-
recorded in many classrooms where kids could interact with the things they
learn so they might actually be interested in Math, Science, Physics, Biology
etc. Not even for the sake of for a career but maybe just for the sake being
curious and interested in something.

